# ** WANTED ** Newport, Tn



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello everyone. I was just wondering if anyone had or knows anyone I can contact to find a Golden Sebright Bantam (hen) to go with and match my rooster. Thank you.


----------



## wmpd210 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Trade?*

Have any pretty girls you would be willing to trade?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic birds.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

wmpd210 said:


> Have any pretty girls you would be willing to trade?


Omg! They are adorable! Yes I have...where do you live?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I love the coloring. It's fantastic.


----------



## wmpd210 (Jul 1, 2012)

Pittsburgh, Pa


----------

